# Pathetic sound volume on walthers proto f3?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I checked the potentiometer, it was up all the way...


Why is this thing sooo patheticly quiet?

The bachman sound value loco's are almost three times as loud. 

What gives? I cant even hear it over the sound of its own wheels on 1/4 throttle.

tsunami 16 bit decoder.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like you have turned the master volume all the way up. Have you turned the individual sounds up? 
I bought a Bachmann spectrum 4-4-0 a month or two ago and I am disappointed in
its volume also. The sounds are clean just not loud enough. I did get it better with
turning master volume up and then turning the individual sounds up. To me the whistle
should be loud, mine isn't. Only one sound on mine is loud. Its the steam release.
I had to turn it way down and everything else is max. I don't think the sounds should
have to be turned to max. I have turned the sound down on some of my other engines.
Wish I could help but I have no idea why some are not loud. 
Maybe see if there is a you tube video of your engine and see how the sound is.
Good luck, I know what a drag it is to have one with low sound.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If the loco is brand new,I'd return it as a poor runner.But then,if you wish to try curing the problem yourself,you'll have a few "could be" to check.

First,if the box had been opened,someone may have tweaked with the CVs...try a reset.Default values generally are OK as a starting point.

If reset fails,try increasing the sound CVs one by one,as suggested before.

If CV tuning still doesn't work,then you may have the following problem(s)...

Most likely a poor speaker installation,highly probable if the sound decoder is a retrofit.Is the speaker held firmly?Does it have an enclosure?Speaker may also be defective or not suitable (8 Ohms),poor quality or too small.

Then,most unlikely,is a defective decoder.I have 7 Tsunamis and all sounds (except steam whistle) were more than loud enough and had to be turned down somewhat.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

On my Decapod, Bachmann had managed to run the speaker wire such that it was being pinched down in the well that the screw mating the top to the bottom was. Luckily it was not cut.


----------

